
John Carmack: React has turned out to be a bigger win than I expected - andrewstuart
https://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/844902854171262977
======
eveFromKarmaFm
What's the general sentiment towards React here on HN?

In my experience, working with JSX and combining different technologies has
turned my productivity into mush. I can pump out massive features much more
quickly with more vanilla technologies. But maybe that's because I haven't
been patient enough with the learning curve...

